# Burstner Argos



## 96299

Just had a phone call from the dealer and he said my new argos is on a ferry destined for lincolnshire for next weekend.  Anyone got or getting theirs soon cos it looks like they are finally filtering through.
I`m at the lincoln show as a day visitor so I will curiously stick my head in at the dealers to have a good look around it at the same time.very exciting stuff and cant wait to have a look around him ( I think it`s a him :roll: ) as I`ve wanted a m/h for four years and now it looks like it will happen.YES :lol:


----------



## Mardie

We were told last Wednesday that our new Burstner Delpin was made and was just waiting for the paperwork and should be in the dealer by tomorrow!!!

Not heard anything yet, our original pick up date was last weekend. Perhaps it is making friends with yours. The dealers will keep it another two to three weeks from when they receive it so that's a month late.

Anyway with the weather the way it is not missing a great deal, the only thing is we cancelled our holiday because of the original date and I can't wait to start arranging another one but can't do that until we know for sure when we are getting it.

Mardie


----------



## 96299

Hi Mardie,
Sorry to hear about your holiday plans,it`s a real pain when they move the dates about but such as life I suppose.Still, not to long to wait we hope,and let our handovers be smooth ones. [-o<


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Chigman

Got the call today to say our Burstner 747 was in UK and would be ready for pickup late next week.

Big decision to spend so much on a new one but cheap if we use it lots. We must compare notes once we both have them.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## 96299

Hi EdsMH..you have pm.....steve


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Steve

Forgive ignorance...what is pm? IS it personal email?

Ed


----------



## 96299

EdsMH said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Forgive ignorance...what is pm? IS it personal email?
> 
> Ed


Yes mate :lol: At top of page..private messages


----------



## fairways

Just received my burstner 747 if any one wants to know ? or has some questions online for a hour tonight 10 06 pm


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Fairways

Looks like the Argos is contagious... I got mine last friday. Chigman (Steve) and I have been comparing notes on pros and cons. 

Sadly it looks like they all have the water on the engine issue posted elsewhere . Took some photos earlier today and posted elsewhere 

Not really a big deal as van is brilliant but we will need to be tenacious with dealers and Fiat.

Guess we can all learn together on these beasties. Is this your first mh?

Regards

Ed


----------



## 96299

fairways said:


> Just received my burstner 747 if any one wants to know ? or has some questions online for a hour tonight 10 06 pm


Nice one fairways now tell us about it and all your findings so far. :lol: As Ed mentioned,check the engine compartment especialy the area of the screen gutter for water,seems to be a bit of a fiat problem with many people complaining about it.  Look for hole opposite drain end to see if it is plugged or not.

steve


----------



## 92859

*Burstner Argos 747*

Greetings,

I have admired the 747 since seeing a write up in a motorhome magazine, the only problem is it will not fit into our drive 23' and also the price is a little over the top for us.

But we saw it in the flesh at the Lincoln show and we are very impressed, this is the kind of motorhome we could do with if only we had the space and the extra few £K's.

Our house is on the market so if we manage to sell and buy a property with a larger drive/storage area that will be one obstacle out of the way!

We were told that it only comes in left hand drive versions, is this correct?

Dealer (Edgehill I believe) gave us a price for ours in part exchange and when I got up from the floor laughing I told him we shall not bother this year.

Hope you both enjoy your superb motorhomes!!


----------



## 96299

Hi Humber-Traveller...It is indeed a superb motorhome and doesn`t just come as a left hooker,they do a right hander as well which is what I have ordered myself.The one at the show had the blue upholstery which made it a little dark I thought but still a very nice thing to behold.  Pick mine up saturday week and cant wait. :lol:


----------



## 92859

*747*

Greetings,



> Pick mine up saturday week and cant wait.


That's great Chigman it is a superb motorhome with everything you could want in it, travel seating for 6, lounging for 8, separate sleeping area, loads of underfloor storage, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I've got to get some money from somewhere so we can get one.

Let us know how it goes and look forward to seeing it in the near future.


----------



## 96299

Yes that underfloor storage is impressive is it not.  Even the garage looks smart and well finished.It`s a proper motorhome for six which is what we required.


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Peter

Have got my Argos 747 and it is superb. We got a pretty good deal as it is our first mh. Definitely do rhd and comes very well equipped. It is nicely finished and so far after nearly 500 miles we only have a couple of minor niggles on the Fiat chassis but nothing to fret over.

Ed


----------



## capitanjohn

I am still waiting for the phone call and have been for four weeks. When i ordered my 821 elegance the dealer said it was built, but apparently they do not accept phone calls, which i thought was strange.
Anyhow i decided to email Burstner direct and i recieved a message straight back apologising for the delay but mine had a shortage, so i am still waiting.
Any other 821 owners out there, if so what are they like.

Regards John.


----------



## 96299

Sorry to hear about your delay.  Build quality wise I dont think you have any worries at all.Fixtures and fitting look spot on with some nice little touches.

steve


----------



## 100836

any pics of the motorhomes then? very interested to see the difference on the new one

they do look smart i must say :wink:


----------



## Burneyinn

Hi John,

We've had our 821 for a couple of months now, we love it! :lol: Goes like a rocket and bags of space. Ordered last October at the NEC. Been to France and off to Germany at beginning of August.
We too changed from a Kon Tiki which we never had a days trouble with but wanted a fixed bed and garage. Inside is very similar to the Argos. I'm looking forward to seeing one in the flesh as I think the paintwork is great.

Hope you get yours soon and then we can compare notes.


Joy


----------



## Bubblehead

Ive got a Aviano i657g on order. I ordered it on 3rd March for delivery in mid June. Still waiting, but after many phone calls Im told it may be ready to leave Burstner tomorrow (Fri). We will then have to wait 4-5 days for it to be delivered and then up to 10 days for it to be registered. 

We have 3 weeks off starting 3rd Aug which we cant change so that we will most likely end up staying at home and wasting our time. I find the delay very fustrating and it has stressed my wife out.

I cant believe that you can get such bad service from a huge company after spending so much with them

Think Ill phone the dealer again (so i can be ignored again)

Bubblehead


----------



## Burneyinn

Hi Bubblehead

I know the delay is very frustrating, I was virtually counting the days until we got ours. It was eventually about a month late which does seem about par for the course.

It will be worth the wait though.


----------



## 96299

some piccy`s guys of mine during PDI.The outside shot of the argos is from the lincoln show.

click to enlarge and again to zoom in.


----------



## 96299

here`s some more......


----------



## 96299

and more.. :lol:


----------



## EdsMH

*Argos 747*

Here are some pics of our new Argos. Build quality is superb and cannot find a single fault on the German built habitation unit. It is stacked full of clever features.

Very pleased so far  Fiamma ladder even matches Burstner colours nicely as does the canopy.

Ed


----------



## EdsMH

*Argos 747*

Another picture of the exterior. Double click on each for a better view. Note guard cat on sentry duty.....

Ed


----------



## 100836

thanks for the pics guys, has the underfloor space now gone which is how they have reduced the height or does the front bubble over the front bed sit higher

can you sit up in bed comfortably at the front and rear beds?

cheers guys, great looking vans for sure :wink:


----------



## EdsMH

*Argos 747*

Trying not to duplicate Steve's (Chigman) photos...last one of left side showing all lockers.

I have written a review elsewhere on the site and guess I should attach pics there?

Regards

Ed


----------



## EdsMH

*Argos 747 Updates*

Hugh

I think it is an optical illusion and may be taller than last model. The curved front section is quite a bit higher than the roofline. Not sure what it does for aerodynamics but looks like a wing section almost.

Vast between floors storage and they changed the locker door on the right side back to the size on last model for access.

I'm 6ft 1ins and am comfortable in both the fixed doubles front and rear. Don't remember sitting bolt upright though? :? I can say both beds are very comfortable though.

Another really good change from the prototype was making the door between cab and habitation much wider and the front bed lifts clear on quality gas struts. It is even better design wise than I had hoped.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## 100836

here is mine side on, just trying to work out what they have done space wise, it looks like they have made improvements for the toilet and given it more space


----------



## capitanjohn

Burneyinn said:


> Hi John,
> 
> We've had our 821 for a couple of months now, we love it! :lol: Goes like a rocket and bags of space. Ordered last October at the NEC. Been to France and off to Germany at beginning of August.
> We too changed from a Kon Tiki which we never had a days trouble with but wanted a fixed bed and garage. Inside is very similar to the Argos. I'm looking forward to seeing one in the flesh as I think the paintwork is great.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon and then we can compare notes.
> 
> Joy


 Hi Joy,
I can't even drool over the brochure, they are not in there yet.

John.


----------



## 96299

Hi Hugh  I think the new one is a bit longer than your one measuring 8.86m and I`m not sure if i`m right here but it could be something to do with the new alko chassis allowing for the seemingly higher overcab area. :roll: Ie.lower profile chassis,well it certainly looks it.  Height wise it is 
3.15m,not sure what yours is.

Been on the rear double but like Ed didn`t check to see if you could sit upright but suspect there is enough room from memory.sorry didn`t go into the over-cab double cos I is a bit over weight :lol: 

steve


----------



## Rapide561

*747*

Hi

Stunning paintwork and the silver cab. Also really like the look of the garage - nooks and crannies to stop all the stuff flying about! That has to be a market leader.

Russell


----------



## 96299

*Re: 747*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Stunning paintwork and the silver cab. Also really like the look of the garage - nooks and crannies to stop all the stuff flying about! That has to be a market leader.
> 
> Russell


It hasn`t in-sited juices of the changing your mind variety has it Russ.. :roll: :lol:


----------



## 96299

capitanjohn said:


> Burneyinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> We've had our 821 for a couple of months now, we love it! :lol: Goes like a rocket and bags of space. Ordered last October at the NEC. Been to France and off to Germany at beginning of August.
> We too changed from a Kon Tiki which we never had a days trouble with but wanted a fixed bed and garage. Inside is very similar to the Argos. I'm looking forward to seeing one in the flesh as I think the paintwork is great.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon and then we can compare notes.
> 
> Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joy,
> I can't even drool over the brochure, they are not in there yet.
> 
> John.
Click to expand...

John..I dont know if you`ve seen these but...enjoy.just click on them.

burstner


----------



## Bubblehead

*made the next step*

Hi

I was told yesterday that my van has left Burstner and is on its way to the UK - at last. Called the insurance company and got it covered on the VIN. Should be here on Friday so should have it in me hands by the 3rd all being well

Bubblehead


----------



## EdsMH

*New Argos*

Hi Bubblehead

It's very exciting. Now had our just over a week and the build overall is brilliant. We have found only one or two very minor bits to get sorted. Let us all know when you get it and what you think.

If you need a checklist for pick up day pm me. Chigman gave me the original and I added a few bits that are particular to the Argos. & pages long and helps to stop the excitement blinding you to checking everything. We found the Burstner manual covering all the bitsof kit on board is from last october and did not cover the 747 although it cover most of the bits of kit on board. Guess that is because it is so new.

Regards

Ed


----------



## 96299

*Re: made the next step*



Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> I was told yesterday that my van has left Burstner and is on its way to the UK - at last. Called the insurance company and got it covered on the VIN. Should be here on Friday so should have it in me hands by the 3rd all being well
> 
> Bubblehead


Good news mate.something to look forward to at last. 

Pick mine up a week tomorrow and have been out shopping today to get some bits and pieces for it.God,even that was exciting and I dont normaly do shopping. :lol:


----------



## 92859

*Burstner*

Greetings,

Good news Bubblehead, hope it all goes well for you, don't let the excitement take over the practicalities of a thorough check up on hand over.

................and good luck to all who sail in her :wink:


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Doing my best to remain calm and rational and resisting the urge to go out and blow a few hundred on all the things that I dont need, will never use, leave in the garage and sell on Ebay.

Ive just transfered 45k out of my savings account which was quite sobering though 8O 

Now looking forward to next week with trepidation as weve never actually seen they exact layout (i675g), and hope the build is as good as everyone says and we saw on the other models.

Hope everyone is happy with their vans and enjoy the summer :lol: May see you on the road

Bubblehead


----------



## EdsMH

*Aviano*

We had a look at the Aviano at the dealers and thought it was fantastically well designed and assembled like our new one but felt we needed the space of the Argos with our kids.

I am sure you will love it. Just treat it like a new house where you would do a snagging list as they are complicated machines.

Ed


----------



## EdsMH

*Bits and Pieces*

Nearly forgot...no need to blow lots of money on bits and pieces initially.

We found the dealer demonstrated everything with their kit. I must say that we were disappointed the van did not come with a hook up cable thrown in on a £50k purchase but there you go. Only other essential was a gas bottle and there is lots of advice on the site here.


----------



## 96299

yes thats a joke about the lack of a hook up.what with that and no chopping board 8O whats going on at burstner? :roll:


----------



## EdsMH

*Bits and Pieces*

Steve

Got a good deal on hook up. Try http://www.worldofcamping.co.uk/ theirs was £19.95 which is as cheap as making your own.

Any ideas out there on getting a cutting board?

Ed


----------



## 96299

Ed....Nice one mate,good price.Just ordered one.  

Have you contacted anyone about the chopping board?It should have come with one,thats what the rubber seating bungs are for.

steve


----------



## Malc

Cannot understand no hook up cable, my Burstner was supplied with one and the sink has a chopping board as a cover!
Malc


----------



## StAubyns

I live close to Edgehill, they have had a Burstner Argos in for about a week now. 

Geoff


----------



## 96299

Malc said:


> Cannot understand no hook up cable, my Burstner was supplied with one and the sink has a chopping board as a cover!
> Malc


Hi Malc,I know of three people now with the new argos,and all of them said that it came with no hook-up or chopping board/sink cover.Very strange.Will inquire about these items when I pick mine up next week.;

steve


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Malc

It might just have been for the hook up that you had a good thoughtful dealer...lol

They probably do exist...really.

Ed


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

My dealer (Southdowns) are supplying a hook up cable, 2 gas cylinders, tax and a full tank of fuel. They have also said that the handover will take about 3-4 hours.

Ive just booked in at Vanbitz to have a Strikeback alarm and Phantom tracker fitted on the 8th Sep.

Andy


----------



## EdsMH

*Bits & Pieces*

Sounds good service and I guess it also depends what kind of discount the dealer gives versus the extras.

I am still happy with the overall deal which was good but being our first mh we did not know what would or would not be included in the detail.

They did a good deal on awning, ladder, bike rack, main aircon unit, TV/DVD/Freeview, aerial, years tax, full tank of diesel (actually was 75% tank) and cruise control in the deal.

Big test is how good they are on aftersales on the minor snagging items.

Ed


----------



## Bubblehead

Ed

After we'd added in a more than a few extras I got a 9.5 % discount on the total price.

Bubblehead


----------

